# Sub Available Long Island Nassau, W. Suffolk & E.Queens



## southbronxems (Feb 26, 2011)

I am available to sub with a 7.5' Fisher mounted to a suburban. Can do commercial or residential. All Nassau, Western Suffolk or Eastern Queens. Can go further for the right price. Hard working and reliable.

Andy--516-790-9931 ussmileyflag


----------

